# baskerville muzzle size for staffy?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Some of you have seen my other threads regarding a staffy I have just taken on. Went out tonight to get him some bits and pieces, including a baskerville muzzle.

Before I went I checked the online shops for sizes and it said a size 12 for staffies. It didnt say staffies on any sizes on the packaging in the pets at home, so I bought a size 12 anyway. Tried it on when we got home and although it fits, he can pull it off within seconds.

Not sure if thats normal, if he shouldnt be able to remove it? Or is it just the hope of he is too distracted walking along to try and get it off?

Here is a link to the size 12, says its for boxers and pitbulls - Baskerville Muzzle Size 12 - Boxer / Pitbull UK Dog Online

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

They do one for flat faced breeds like Staffies & Rotties. It isn't as long in the muzzle so they shouldn't be able to get it off :whistling2:. Sorry just looked on ebay & seen that the size 12 is the one i was talking about :whistling2:. All i can say is make sure the strap is done up as tight as possible so he can't get it off easily.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah it was done as tight as possible lol, he has never worn anything like it before so its no surprise he hates it. Ill try again in the morning when we go for a walk, what shall I do if he wont keep it on though? He was OK tonight seeing other dogs, he wanted to go up but I didnt let him, its more a problem of if a loose dog runs up when he is on the lead?

Thanks


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

My staffy cross just destroys those. Once they realise it's possible to get them off you're onto a losing battle. Ninj would just bash his repeatedly against the tarmac until it either came off, broke or both!

We now have one of similar design but with a metal basket and leather straps. It's more adjustable to the head and he seems to be happier with it. He has still got it off on occassion, but that's more because he needs a size down I think.

I'll try to find a link to it.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When you are indoors pop the muzzle on for short periods so he gets used to it. When he has kept it on for a little while without trying to get it off praise & reward him :2thumb:. They soon get used to wearing them. As for dogs running up to him when he is on a lead, in the eyes of the law you are in the right as your dog is on a lead so deemed to be under control (any loose dog is not under control so the owner could be prosecuted should it cause any harm to your dog).


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

When you are indoors pop the muzzle on for short periods so he gets used to it.



yeh this is correct. i cant remember the site :whistling2:, but their is a way of getting your dog used to wearing these. something about putting their favorite food on the inside of it aswell, peanut butter, jam whatever. short periods and praise.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Ill give it a go. Tried to go out earlier, and he had it off about 4 times within seconds each time. Ive taken him for a walk since, but along my road is very busy traffic wise so walked along there as never see any dogs along there and he was OK. Saw one dog on the other side of the road, but he wasnt acting aggressively, wagged his tail and just watched him as we walked along. Will try getting him used to the muzzle so we can go to busier places for walks!

What if he never takes to it? Although he is on lead and under control, I dont want him doing damage if another dog did run up 

Thanks.


----------

